# new member



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

hey everybody, just came over to check things out. 
cruisin


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Hi Mike!
Glad you joined the forum. There're a bunch of nice guys around here, so make yourself at home.
Angel


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Mike:friends: glad you dropped by to say hey. What kind of Case do you have:question: Theres alot of good guys on here and were all happy you joined. If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome Mike...I think you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Welcome Mike,
Nice to see you here. Thanks for stopping in. There is lots to see here so I hope you enjoy visiting.
caseman-d


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

*case tractors*

I have a few big Case tractors, (2) 600 lps,(2) 600 dsls,LAI, LA LP,(2) 900B's LP, 400 Row crop, 611B case-o-matic, 430 dsl, LA-4-71, 520 indust., my trusty green Dc puller, MM G LP,841 ford powermaster i just traded a G-VI MM for,and a bunch of Vac, MH, parts tractors, i for got about the 800 case-omatic,and 930 parts tractor. Some of these are good running tractors, and future projects.:stupid: :warplanes


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome mike hope you enjoy tractorforum looking forward to hearing more about your tractors


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

*Hey Mike*

Glad you came to snoop. Let's all have some:tractorsm fun. or nodeal . 
Don L.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Welcome to the group.
Rodster:spinsmile


----------

